# Squats in Seattle/Olympia?



## KatintheHat (Jun 27, 2012)

Sorry in advance, I'm sure this has been asked a shit-ton of times, but I couldn't find any recent threads -
Does anyone know of any squats in either Seattle or Olympia?

I'm currently staying with boyfriend/friends in Seattle, but that's really only workable for another week or so. Was thinking of either sticking around or heading down to Olympia after that. 

Thanks


----------



## Kamera (Jul 1, 2012)

http://squattheplanet.com/threads/want-to-squat-seattle-in-style.14323/


----------

